
Airbnb guest found hidden surveillance camera by scanning Wi-Fi network - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/04/airbnb-guest-found-hidden-surveillance-camera-by-scanning-wi-fi-network/
======
Gustomaximus
Airbnb customer service is shocking. I had a host move apartments on me to
something slightly worse than advertised and that had not been cleaned. Wrote
the Airbnb and crickets. Ive heard so many similar stories. Their customer
support seems to be based on take this boilerplate message and go away.

